# Klimov VK-7



## msxyz (Nov 20, 2012)

Supposely, the last and most powerful centrifugal turbojet engine developed for aircraft use.

Designed to power the Mig i-370 (a single engine, supersonic fighter conceived as a backup plan in case the Mig 19, as we know it today, would run into development issues) it came a bit too late and when more powerful axial flow turbojets were alredy available. The VK-7 was said to have good fuel economy and near twice the thrust with almost the same dimensions (and weight) of the VK-1

Does anyboady have some pictures, schematics or more info?

Reading the history of the MIG I-370, it seems there were two versions of this engine; the first didn't meet design requirements (4400kg dry / 6000kg with reheat) achieving only 3500 kg of dry thrust and 5200 kg with reheat. The final version achieved its design goals with a dry thrust of 4200 kg (6200 with afterburner).


----------

